# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  Cà phê Hà Nội Phố - Cafe ở Hà Nội

## nguyetnt

Hà Nội Phố là một quán café thường xuyên đông khách ở Hà nội. Một phần nó nằm trên con Phố Trần Nhân Tông đông đúc, nhưng cái quan trọng là nó mang một nét gì đó của Hà Nội.


Là một địa chỉ giao lưu họp mặt của nhiều thành phần: giới trẻ, giới văn phòng và cả những đôi yêu nhau. Bởi lẽ Hà Nội phố mang trong mình nhiều phong cách khác nhau mà bất cứ ai cũng có thể tìm cho mình không gian phù hợp. Cách phối màu hợp lý với những chiếc salon và sắc tường nhẹ nhàng tạo cho quán một nét trẻ trung, và khá lãng mạn. 


Đố uống và đồ ăn nơi đây đều được gắn với cái tên Hà Nội Phố và được pha chế theo các riêng của quán: Phở cay Hà Nội Phố cho bữa sáng, cafe Hà Nội phố, kem Hà Nội Phố, sinh tố Hà Nội Phố... Ngoài ra còn có rất nhiều loại cocktail và mocktail cho bạn chọn lựa. 


Giống như nhiều quán cafe khác, Hà Nội Phố phục vụ cơm văn phòng với giá 30.000đ/suất. Thực đơn ở đây được thay đổi thường xuyên để thực khách đỡ nhàm chán.


THÔNG TIN NHÀ HÀNG	

Tên nhà hàng	Cà phê Hà Nội Phố

Ðịa chỉ	50 Trần Nhân Tông, Q. Hai Bà Trưng, Hà Nội.

Chỉ dẫn	Từ Lê Duẩn rẽ sang Trần Nhân Tông, đi qua Hồ Thuyền Quang tầm 50m, quán nằm bên trái.

Ðiện thoại	(04) 9438890 - 9438891


>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Cafe Hà Nội Phố_




Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

Để tham quan Hà Nội bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan thủ đô Hà Nội 1 ngày (Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách)* -* Tham quan thu do Ha Noi 1 ngay (Gia 360.000VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* - *du lich Ha Noi*

----------


## lunas2

k hấp dẫn lém thì phải

----------


## lehong812

Quán mình có nhu cầu nhập dừa xiêm về bán thì liên hệ e nhé. Tks!

----------

